# {resolved} Ieee80211_hw_beacon_filter

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

I am trying to install    rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011 network drivers.

make gives the following error:

error: 'IEEE80211_HW_BEACON_FILTER' undeclared (first use in this function)

What does this mean ?

percyLast edited by percy_vere_uk on Thu Sep 20, 2012 1:57 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## percy_vere_uk

Hi

I have finally got my wireless connection working, What I did was:

Go to  'rtl_92ce_92se_92de_linux_mac80211_0005.1230.2011'  directory produced by make and edit (comment out):

base.c    line 320      'IEEE80211_HW_BEACON_FILTER |  CHANGE TO /*IEEE80211_HW_BEACON_FILTER |'

make install then installed the module

I looked in   /var/log/dmesg   and found:

rtl8192ce-0:rtl92c_init_sw_vars():<0-0> Failed to request firmware!

This binary path was produced by make                   /lib64/firmware/rtl8192cfw.bin

This is what it should have produced  was                 /lib64/firmware/rtlwifi/rtl8192cfw.bin

So I created the rtlwifi directory and moved all of the rtl.bin files over.

I hope that the change made to the base.c file will not have any adverse effect on the network connection!

percy

----------

